# Trainers near Oceanside, California



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

We just relocated to southern California a few weeks ago. We are a military family located at Camp Pendleton / Oceanside. Meet Havok below in photos. He is 11 weeks old.

I've started looking in to trainers, but I notice they can vary so much. We're willing to drive within 30 minutes or so if needed. We travel, relocate and do so much that having a well trained dog is a must. Something affordable is important as well. 

Any recommendations (good or bad), info on your experiences, and any info you are willing to share will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello neighbor! Check out the hidden valley obedience club in Escondido. 

Here is their class descriptions, http://www.hvoc.org/classes.php#descriptions


----------

